# Rant



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been hunting deer, fox, and coyote for nearly 20 years. When I started it was not common to hunt predators here in NY. I had permission at a few places and quicky gained more. Such is life you gain and lose including places to hunt. As the popularity of predator hunting has grown. I have made it practice to ask land owners if they allow others to predator hunt. If they answer yes.... I move on. For two reasons, one selfless and one selfish. First as curtesy to the other hunter. Second, I don't want to call the same areas as some other fella. Am I worng? Is this not a common practice for anyone? I think it should be. As I read through the advise we give new folks seeking new properties to hunt....... We seem to leave this concept out. I say we including me.

The reason this comes up.... I spent this last weekend hunting myself silly. Only to find that many of my spots were called already. I drove by folks that were calling adjacent properties. I heard some other folks calling in the distance from one of my favorite spots. It seems that everyone around here got an e call for Christmas and plan to save the worlds deer population from from coyote.

When I was younger (I am still young) hunting culture was much different than today. People were outdoorsman and good woodsmanship is what got them their quarry. It irks me the way folks approach hunting now. apperently If you don't shoot record breaking trophy deer you are not a good hunter. If you don't have a archery setup that looks like something from Star Trek you can't kill with it. Your gun must be kin to your bow and arrow. Shower with scent free soap, Where carbon clothing, and spray some of this chemical on you so the citters cant smell ya...Where this camo so the critter don't see ya. If you learned to hunt by watching TV.... You need to stop. They sell you ill concept and crap you don't need. For the record cavemen killed animals with rocks.

To bring this rant to full circle.... Hunting is not an at all cost activity. This is not battle folks.... It is hunting! Get some information on what you plan to hunt and where you plan to hunt it. Take a step back. Hunt because you love it. Hunt because you love the outdoors. Be a steward of the environment. Respect the land and other hunters.

Maybe I am just hot under the collar at the moment.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very Very well said, outdoorsman and woodmanship is what I key on, its been lost, I think I seen all the above that was mentioned this year as I was hunting and then some. Probably why I hunt mostly by myself, a good hunting partner is like having a best friend -- count them on one hand in the span of a lifetime.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree 101% Rick and have said a long time, hunting the way I consider what hunting is , is on its way out ! Look at all the hunting ranches across the USA, it has beome a business and not a sport or necessity in many occasions. But we have to realize with todays anti hunt and anti-gun agendas we need all the help we can get, but I am afraid we are losing the real meaning of the hunting sport. I quit archery hunting back in the late 70's or early 80' (crap I cant remember, lol) just after compound bows came out, all I ever saw in the woods were guys walking together carrying their bows and gabbing like old women, lol. I soon realized I would just have to try to hunt when most did not , same thing as I am doing this year calling. I am doing alot less calling than usual but I am sick of running in to guys setting in a truck with an e-caller on the hood or top of the cab with guns sticking out thinking they are going to call in a coyote. I ran into 4 young guys the other day that parked right by my jeep and they were still there as I returned to my jeep from a set. I asked what they were doing and they replied they were going to call coyotes. I explained I had just made 2 sets along the area they were headed. They didnt care and headed off right to were I had been. Now this is what they had. The small JS e-caller (the little green one) 1 had a shotgun, 1 had a rifle, 1 had a crossbow and the other had a .22. As they walked away they kept talking and laughing and I could hear them even after they were out of sight ! Sure they have the right and its more people hunting and probably helping the industry but I am sorry its not helping in my view !! Guess I had a rant also or maybe I am just an old grumpy fart !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tried to watch a TV hunting show. It reminded me of an action movie trailer. Here is a truth that does not seem to sink in for many hunters.... The fast pace action of predator hunting more often is watching the miles role over on your truck.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sure a lot don't realize that the 1/2 hour show they just watched took 3 months to film.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

One of my biggest gripes here in the Midwest (where almost all land is private property) is how the rich guys from Chicago and other large cities drive across the state and give a farmer a couple grand to have exclusive rights to hunt his property. They have no vested interest in the local community and/or people, and as a result of this kind of "squatting" us poor local guys trying to feed our families get shoved off to the back burner desperately trying to find and hang on to a decent place to hunt. It's becoming more and more of a problem and takes the fun out of hunting when you have to HOPE that you can find a place to shoot a deer after the urban army gets done pillaging the land.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Good coments. You guys are not alone. Hunting the hard way is more satisfieing and rewarding.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Here in my hometown there is a family that owns acres on acres of land. Some of their property backs up to my grandpas who sold them 50 acres after his farming days were done. Anyway these arrogant SOB's come up out of OUR property while we are shooting(quite the arsenal might I add) with crossbows and tell us to stop. That didn't go over to well. Anyway felt I would put my little rant up too.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Spot on Dirty. Not only in the hunting community but I have seen similar attitudes and actions in the off road community. I have ridden something in the woods, either a dirt bike, ATV, or trucks/jeeps for close to 30 years. Seems like in the last 5 years or so people are just rude out on the trail. They have lost their trail manners. The population in general has lost respect, proper manners, and knowledge on how to treat others. I blame it on the interwebz.

Coyote Slayer, sounds to me if those arrogant SOBs approached you all while shooting on your own property, they were more likely stupid SOBs.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That one of the reasons (people) I don't have my traps out. The other is I don't have enough money to drive 200 miles away to set one...


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone here. I started tagging along with my dad on hunting jaunts for deer when I was 6 or 7 yrs old. That was 40+ yrs ago. I've been hunting coyotes for more than 25 yrs now. At first it was a way supplement my meager winter time wages by selling hides. At that time my partner, I, and two other guys were the only ones around hunting coyotes. The market bottomed out and our serious coyote hunting came to an end, and I had to leave.my job on the.ranch to pursue a full-time job to keep a roof over.my head and food on the table for my pregnant wife and I. Things were pretty tight for more than a few years and I could only get out once or twice each winter. During those years I never saw another coyote hunter. Then 7 or 8 yrs ago I ran into my first coyote hunter. A guy about my age, and doing it much the same way as I was. We swapped a few stories, and some tips and wisshed each other luck and moved on. Two years ago I saw no less than 10 other guys hunting the same areas I'd been hunting. Two pairs of the hunters I came across even had the oddacity to tell me I was hunting "their area" and I should move on and find my own area. These guys were mid 20's and it was all I could do to not choke the living s**t outta both of em. But instead I reminded them that it was BLM land, open to everyone, and that I had been hunting coyotes there since they were in diapers!! But through all the crap, and the explosion of hunters in my old areas, I continued to be pretty successful. Until this year. This year I have made 4 trips up north, made 20 or so sets, and have only had coyotes come in to the call once. And that was a totally new spot for me. My old spots that had produced coyotes for many years are now overrun, over called, and coyotes are few and far between. So this spring/summer I'll be scouting some new areas, even farther from home, hoping to come across a few more hotspots. It already costs me $75-100 for gas each time I go, and it'll get worse as I move farther out. But I love hunting coyotes, and I don't care what it costs me. 
But I take solice in knowing that in 5-10yrs all these idiots will have given up on coyotes and moved on to another critter that the internet says is the "in critter of the day" and I'll get my old spots back. It happened 20 yrs ago with rockchucks, and it'll happen again with coyotes. And I'll still be roaming the hills with my lanyard of calls chasing the wiley coyote!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great thoughts have been put out, getting out where the quads and snow sleds don't go are usually good area's, they don't like to walk.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great points! I started hunting coyotes about 20 years ago back when it wasn't as popular. I learned from trial and error and I finally got to where I could be successful. Its pretty easy to go into an area now days and tell right off the batt that it has been called before. I usually move on and look for greener pastures. People pull over to the side of the road, hike over the hill and blare their e-caller without giving any consideration to being a woodsman and educate more yotes than they kill.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like your outlook Varmintnv. I can only hope that they give up (sounds awful what I say it out loud). There is a couple of brothers that have been at it for a long time too. I am sharing spots with them. The best thing I got going with them is that they actually kill critters. So new critters move in on good spots.

I will put some miles on the car in the following weeks looking for some more spots. Here properties are small so you gotta stop at lots of places. Most farms are measured in 100's of parceled out acres. They own 30 arces here 50 down there 100 up there... Locating who owns what is work.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

I started out hunting 16 years ago. I was 12 and I was always wanting to hunt and learn about firearms. My uncle was kind enough to take me along and we started out squirrel/rabbit hunting with a Ruger 10/22 carbine. Then he bought me my first bow for deer hunting with him. If it were not for him I wouldn't be in this. I just started going for predators last year. My goal is to find enough land to trap and hunt on to get more income during the winter (I work outside - I'm in the golf business). Its something my great grandfather did and my grandfather. I wish to teach my son when he's a few years older so he can have the joys and experiences. I feel everyone should know to to hunt, fish, skin, and clean game. My main goal is to move to a farm and do farm work but I don't have the financial ability for that. I watched my nephew grow up with video games and you can't get that kid outside even if the house was on fire. Hopefully my son will be like me and would rather be outside rain or shine.

That's my rant. Had a lot of time since I'm on the john.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

1%'er here. Hey, I got a set of scent eliminating "carbon" clothes! I don't use them, because they're kinda hot. Stands to reason, they got "charcoal" in there. But now that I'm feeling chastised, maybe I'll put them on. Just around the house. For the record, I didn't buy them. They were given to me by a camouflage clothing outfit. Does that help? Next, the reason I hunt is because I have to. I'd just die if I couldn't. As far as hunt'n spots, my state has 25 million acres of public land. You just drive till you see a spot, walk a bit, plop down and start calling. I don't have a problem with that. So I'm call'n myself the 1%'er cause I don't got a rant. Hey, life is good.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

JT you make a good point. Maybe my comments were inconsiderate. I meant no offense. If I have offended someone please accept my appology.

Public land, in my opinion, is there for everyone. No one can lay claim to it as it is there for all of the public to enjoy. Private land is also fair game as no one can lay claim to it other than the property owner. However, out of respect to the other guy it would be good practice for one to move on if the owner already allows someone else...In my opinion. Our circumstances are different here. Here 99% of the land is privately owned. The parcels are small (normally under 100 acres) and it takes lots of time and effort getting ground to hunt. When someone moves in on a property you where you have invested so much of both, it is frustrating. I have called and killed predators in the same spot that folks have called less than a day prior. But as 2 or 3 others begin calling that area....

Owning or purchasing carbon clothes is not the offense. I feel the detriment to our sport is that people are thought that they need "gizmos" instead of woodsman ship. I like gizmos as much as the next guy. I have plenty of them too.

lastly measuring your sucess against others is fine by me if that is your thing. My quam is someone that thinks they are better for it.

I also hunt because I have to. I'd go looney if I could not get out of the city and lean against a tree.... often.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Huh-oh. Just so everyone knows, you did not offend me in any way. I was simply making fun of the scent-free clothes. And yes, you are right in thinking that good woodsman ship is far more useful than gizmos. And in this game, you should measure success by the amount of luck you have. Better yet, by how great of time you spent afield, and not by a number. If you think you're the greatest coyote killer of them all, then be ready for a dry season, because surely it will come. I watched a well know predator hunting TV program some time back and a very well known predator hunter (probably one of those greats) said it plain as day. "I wish we could show you the countless set-ups we've done, without ever calling in a darn thing." It's that way for all of us. Countless set-ups and finally....the coyote comes in. That equates to a good time for me. Not the finale, but the hunting. As far as hunters horning in of your areas. There is nothing you can do about that, simply continue to do the best you can. If the land owner allows it, it's his call. The fact that they are calling the same ground wouldn't deter me one bit. The only rant I can come with is those GD anti's. But I've made a resolution to try and play nice. Figuring on killing them with kindness. So I can't really rant about "those folks". And finally, that hot/heavy carbon clothing. Nothing more than a good sales tactic, they won't fool a coyote. I just put the full suit on and damn, I sure look good in them! Thanks Rick.

1%er


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

And I can't smell you at all!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting to read comments from across the country and find out that there are still a few folks that think and hunt like we do. Living an hour from a major city has brought a lot of additional "predator hunters" over the past few years- compared to 25 years ago. I am sure that this will cycle down as most activities that peak quickly will do. It is amazing to see the amount of calls and decoys in multiple stores in town- Walmart , Big 5 and even Tractor Supply are selling locally.

Most of the shows on TV are nothing but extended commercials- The kids and I always joke about it as there are not many things we buy specifically to hunt with. We are still hunting in blue jeans and Carhart jackets but using techniques that we have learned over the years to be successful instead of counting on gadgets. One of the things we are learning is to call predators now we need to work areas that nobody else wants to hunt- most of the easy sets are called multiple times during the weekends.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I hear ya, when I tell people that I used to hunt in Florida, the first thing out of their mouth is "Florida has some small deer". I would rather have a liberal gun season and shoot plenty of small deer all season than to shoot one big one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

singlesix said:


> I hear ya, when I tell people that I used to hunt in Florida, the first thing out of their mouth is "Florida has some small deer". I would rather have a liberal gun season and shoot plenty of small deer all season than to shoot one big one.


 Exactly.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

My first deer out of the everglades I was able to through over my shoulders and hike out.


----------

